#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Real-Time Optimization Dynamic Programming Classroom lecture notes pdf

## solo25

MASSACHUSETTS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY 
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering 

Real-time optimization 


Real-time optimization problems rely on decision rules that specify how decisions should 
maximize future benefit, given the current state of a system. State dependence provides a 
convenient way to deal with uncertainty. Some examples: 

 Reservoir releases  Decision rule specifies how current release should depend on current 
storage. Primary uncertainty is future reservoir inflow. 

 Water treatment  Decision rule specifies how current operating conditions (e.g. temperature 
or chemical inputs) should depend on current concentration in treatment tank. Primary 
uncertainty is future influent concentration. 

 Irrigation management - Decision rule specifies how current applied irrigation water should 
depend on current soil moisture and temperature. Primary uncertainties are future 
meteorological variables





  Similar Threads: General Optimization Concepts classroom notes lecture pdf General Optimization Concepts Classroom lecture notes pdf Linear Programming Overview Classroom Lecture Notes pdf Linear Programming Sensitivity Analysis Classroom Lecture Notes pdf Optimization over Time Discounting Classroom lecture notes pdf

----------

